# Master Piu Project



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope this works...


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure why it's showing as a slide show, but anyway... I bought this frame on ebay back in February 2013. I sold the carbon fork and purchased an old Precisa fork and had it chromed. I had the frame stripped and all the chrome done, head tube lugs, seat stays & chain stays. The painter did an excellent job with the paint and decals. I had him do a little custom air brush on the head tube. I'll post more pics as I go along.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice! (slideshow and the bike)
Who did the paint & chrome?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice - like your paint jb much better than the original.

What mriddle asked?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice, 

I am attempting this same thing with a Super I have, it was spray can painted and the chrome is pitted.

As here in Switzerland this would be very costly, and I am going for 2 months to Southamerica, I am taking it with me, and will attempt the restoration there.

who, how and how much was your ( if it's not indiscrete ? )


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys! The painter was D&D Cycles in San Lorenzo, CA. He actually took the whole job including the chrome at lugs and stays (although he farmed out the chrome). The fork, I had chromed by a local shop, Electro Forming in Richmond, CA. (Electro Forming has since gone out of business) After the chrome on the fork I had it cut (was longer than I needed) and threaded by the guys at MontanoVelo in Oakland. 
I paid D&D Cycles $900.00 for the paint and chrome


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Another nice build to go with the Tecnos!

I had a Master Piu for a time, but sold it on--it was rusting from the inside....they are great frames though.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I've started to slowly build it up...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The new paint and chrome looks great


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*All done.*

Took her out on a short ride. Lovely!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Handsome bicycle.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

What was the name of this color? ie. candy red? Or did you ask them to copy a stock color?


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

steel515 said:


> What was the name of this color? ie. candy red? Or did you ask them to copy a stock color?


We looked at a color chart, and picked what we both agreed came the closest to an original color. It didn't have a name, just a number.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Detail Shots*

Here are some close up shots


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Modern Touch*

Fizik saddle, red & white, Red Hoods...


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Some subtle changes. I got rid of the Centaur Ultra Torque crankset and replaced it with a more traditional Chorus square taper crankset/bottom bracket combo. Also got rid of the red hoods and saddle, although nice looking... just a bit too modern for this frame.


----------



## Frreed (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for reviving this thread. That is one beautiful bike. I agree about the Chorus crank and BB. It really does fit the bike.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks! I just noticed that I started this thread almost exactly two years ago. Dang, time flies.


----------

